# So cal inland empire herf?



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

How many smokers do we have from the Inland Empire? Anyone interested in an IE herf?
Scott


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Poriggity Im from the IE... im always down to Herf


----------

